# ما هي طريقة عمل ماء الرديتر للسيارات



## حلويس (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل يعرف أحد كيفية عمل ماء الرديتر للسيارات؟ مع الشكر


----------



## Kig Amun (14 أبريل 2012)

عن طريق تسخين الماء حتى الغليان ثم تكثيف البخار الناتج عن غليان الماء ...
وبهذا تكون حصلت على الماء المقطر ..


----------



## nassim.hipnas (17 أبريل 2012)

ماء مقطر50%-الاثيلين جليكول50% +ملون


----------



## enp_meca (27 أبريل 2012)

الحصول على الماء المقطر يلزمك اناء لتسخين الماء العادي لدرجة التبخر في قدر مغلوق كليا ويحتوي في الا على على انبوب لتسرب البخار نحو حوض به ماء بارد ويكون الانبوب في الحوض على شكل حلزوني متعدد الدورات ليخرج نهائيا من الحوض المائي ....لنستقبل الماء المقطر على شكل قطرات مائية تخزن في القارورات


----------



## chem1982 (4 مايو 2012)

تركيبة ماء الرديتر مفاوم للصدا والاحماض 
ماء 50 % Ro

كحول (95% ) تركيز 34.3 %

غليسارين 14.1 %

حمض الهايدركلوريك 1.6 %

درجة تجمد هذا المحلول ( -25 )درجة مئوية


----------



## neji (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمةالله تعالى و بركاته.
طيب و لكن كم هي درجة حموضته و هل يسبب تآكل لراديتير خاصة و أن به نسبة ليست بالضئيلة من الحمص الذي من المفترض ذو تركيز مرتفع.
شكرا على الاجابة


----------



## بلدي (5 مايو 2012)

*عادةً تركيز حمض الهيدروكلوريك التجاري يتراوح بين 30-35%*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 مايو 2012)

chem1982 قال:


> تركيبة ماء الرديتر مفاوم للصدا والاحماض
> ماء 50 % Ro
> 
> كحول (95% ) تركيز 34.3 %
> ...



السلام عليكم
هل من مرجع علمي لهذه التركيبة حيث ان حامض الهيدروكلوريك يعتبر مادة مؤكسدة قوية وآكلة ولا ينصح استخدامه في مياه رديتر السيارة وانما يتم عمل ماء التبريد من خلال الخلط بين الماء والاثيلين جلايكول بنسبة 50 % لكل منهما مع لون خاص .ومعدل لرفع درجة الحموضة الى ما بين 10 ال 11 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## hesham_503 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

DEMI WATER	DEG	Hexamine	Tri Sodium Phosphate	Green Day	Mono Ethylene glycol	
COOLANT-5	49.88 0.05	0.05	0.02	50	100 أمارات مصر
COOLANT-5	59.898	40	0.05	0.05	0.002 100 موبيل
COOLANT-5	89.89	10	0.05	0.05	0.002 99.992 بترومين


----------



## عمار اغا (14 يناير 2013)

اخوانيالاعزاء ارجو المساعدة بتركبيه ماء الرديتر من دون الاثيلين جيكلول ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## أمل عادل (16 يناير 2013)

يااخي هذه التركيبات كلها خطأ للاسف 
فرجاء لا أحد يجازف ويستعملها وانا قبل كدة 
جربت الخلطة اللى فيها هيدروكلوريك وللاسف عملت مشاكل فى سيارتى 
وحرمت اجرب او امشي ورا خلطة فيها فتاوى كتير 
احسن حاجة تشترى الجركن الجاهز المصنوع بالخارج 
عشان ماتندمش للو خربت سيارة تمنها على الاقل 100 الف جنية 
بلا جليسرين بلا اسيد بلا خرابيط 
انا عارفة اني كلامي دا هيزعل ناس بس دى الحقيقة والنصيحة لصاحب السؤال 
سواء اخد بيها او مااخدش بيها 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد


----------

